# Dumb Question About Scraping



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in the process of setting up for my first home scrape and i just realized i have no idea what inks to use.
we used some good quality ink when i attended Richard's scraping class in Oakland, i failed to get the name of the manufacturer and any information from the bottles.
If anyone can tell me what inks you other scrapers use or at least point me in the direction of a manufacturer, that would be very helpful:thumbsup:.
thanks in advance for your help!!
mike)


----------



## Richard King (Jul 5, 2013)

That was water soluble Canode Ink sold by Dapra or ES Dyjak in 248-684 4260.  Dapra has a minimum and Ed doesn't.   I think there is another outfit called Volt or something like that the has it too...  I use to sell it in small quantities and now only sell cases of it and not one-sy, two-sy, orders on the small mark up was more of a pain then it was worth for me anyway. 
Rich


----------



## Tommy Brooks (Jul 5, 2013)

Richard King said:


> That was water soluble Canode Ink sold by Dapra or ES Dyjak in 248-684 4260.  Dapra has a minimum and Ed doesn't.   I think there is another outfit called Volt or something like that the has it too...  I use to sell it in small quantities and now only sell cases of it and not one-sy, two-sy, orders on the small mark up was more of a pain then it was worth for me anyway.
> Rich


I bought  Canode 2243 the water soluble ink at nemic.net  for about $10

Tommy Brooks


----------



## Richard King (Jul 5, 2013)

Tommy Brooks said:


> I bought  Canode 2243 the water soluble ink at nemic.net  for about $10
> 
> Tommy Brooks



That's a good price, lower them my price after I pay shipping I think.


----------

